# Should I get a Degu?



## phil34chilton

Hi all iv been looking into degus over the last few days and they look grait but still not shur what to do. what do you think? any pics would be good to see your degus and how there cage is set up plz. thank you.


----------



## catz4m8z

Aww, Degu's are great! Really interactive, nosey little things and they make such cute noises.
They do need really big enclousures though and coz it has to be all metal they tend to be ugly great things that the goo's can kick all their bedding out of. Its a while since I had mine...maybe the cages are better now??


----------



## Emz

[email protected] said:


> Hi all iv been looking into degus over the last few days and they look grait but still not shur what to do. what do you think? any pics would be good to see your degus and how there cage is set up plz. thank you.


Before you get degus, please consider the following points:

1. Price. A degu cage is costly to set up. You can buy a metal cage or build your own wooden one (a degu cannot chew a flat surface, so walls are safe if constructed well.) Not only this but a lot of vets still don't know much about them and so if your degu becomes sick the bill could be costly.
2. A degu is a social creature and you must get more than one. Get at least 2 same-sex degus from the same litter. If you want to have more later females are easier to introduce to new females but boys are just as lovely (I have 2 males.) If you only want one pet and not a group then a degu is not for you.
3. Space. The cages need to be large. Horizontal floor space is hugely important and a wheel to help burn their energy. A plastic wheel is ok but will eventually snap as they are so energetic when they run. A metal wheel can be made by yourself or buy a John Hopewell wheel. They are excellent but pricey (40 pounds.) Any wheel you use must be 12" or more in diameter. Even with a large cage and a wheel they need out time also so do you have a safe place for them to play?
4. Noise. Degus chew and chirp and are very vocal. If you want a quiet animal then they again are not for you.

If you read all that and still want a degu - go for it! They are wonderful creatures and you will fall in love with them. They are charismatic and loving if you take good care of them.

Here is a picture of my diy cage:









That degu by the food is Felix, Steve is on the bottom floor (his brother) so you can't see him in the shot. 

Also if you want to know more about just degus this website is a good one: http://deguworld.proboards.com/index.cgi it is just for degus (and chinchillas) rather than being more vague like this forum is as it is for small animals in general and not just degus. I hope it is ok to link other sites here it isn't my site just another I go to daily.


----------



## kirksandallchins

I always think Degus are like Chinchillas and should be housed in cages rather than tanks - more mess for the owner but better for the anmals

John Hopewell makes some great Degu cages
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## Emz

I use to have a JH cage and they lived in it for over a year. The usual reasons for not using a tank is that you cannot attach shelves easily and that it has poor circulation - store bought tanks are also small. My cage is not a tank it is completely home made and the ventilation is fine. It is made of wood, and yes degu safe woods have been taken into account.

One of my degus also has a very injured leg and climbing about on the mesh is not good for it - and it is impossible to just say "don't climb" because he always will. Now he can climb in a much safer environment where he cannot put too much strain on his leg, which has taken permanent damage and was almost amputated.

My diy cages is also more hygienic compared to my old cage from my experiences and this is a benefit for the degus. It is hard to keep a metal cage clean over time (again, my experience) due to the nooks and crannies especially with my metal cage it was one cage with an attic extension clipped on top (all John Hopewell stuff.) There is nothing wrong with a wire cage or a home built cage depending on your personal preference. The paint is none toxic and moisture resistant meaning it'll be much easier to clean though they cannot chew any of the painted surfaces anyway and I left the shelves un painted. You can also add a lot more bedding, meaning a degu can do one key thing they usually enjoy - digging. In a wire cage, it all gets kicked out within a few days and they cannot really get stuck in with some digging unless you add a dig box, which will be limited as you probably won't have much space for it.

As long as you plan a diy cage carefully it is absolutely fine. It is in no way "not good for" the degus compared to a store bought cage.


----------



## NightwishRaven999

Well said Emz.
Building a cage is the best option by far...


----------



## phil34chilton

thanks every one


----------

